
Escrow.com launches payments API - qsun
https://www.escrow.com/api
======
tempest12
Seems to be big news in the domain industry..

[http://www.dnjournal.com/archive/lowdown/2017/dailyposts/201...](http://www.dnjournal.com/archive/lowdown/2017/dailyposts/20171025.htm)

